# Java Swing Anwendung als Webanwendung



## MathiasBauer (17. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Webframeworks gemacht, in denen Swing-Desktopanwendungen auch laufen? Ich habe jetzt mit dem Konverter Java Edition von Diamond meine Microsoft Access Anwendung in eine Swing-Desktopanwendung überführt. Ich habe aber gerade mal mit AjaxSwing es geschafft,  diese Anwednung auch als Webanwendung laufen zu lassen (sieht aber nicht so aus wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe). Mit Frameworks, wie z.B. Swingweb wird es da schon etwas schwieriger, da die Firma eine Art Compiler für VB eingebaut hat und der dann übersetzte Code will nicht so recht im Tomcat-Server laufen...
Kennt jemand noch Frameworks, die ich noch testen könnte?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jun 2009)

Coole Webanwendungen gibt's mit Eclipse RAP, ist aber nicht Swing, sondern SWT.


----------



## MathiasBauer (17. Jun 2009)

Es muss aber Swing sein, da ich aus der Access-Anwendung nur eine Swing Anwendung konvertiert bekomme...


----------



## MathiasBauer (19. Jun 2009)

Was ist mit AjaxSwing, SwingWeb, Echo, Zk? Kennt sich jemand damit aus? Eigentlich müsste ich doch damit meine Swing Anwendung als Webanwendung zum Laufen bringen können?


----------



## byte (19. Jun 2009)

AFAIK gibts da nix. Du könntest versuchen, die Swing Anwendung als Applet im Browser laufen zu lassen. Evtl. kannst Du sie auch für Java FX portieren.


----------



## The_S (19. Jun 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:


> AFAIK gibts da nix. Du könntest versuchen, die Swing Anwendung als Applet im Browser laufen zu lassen. Evtl. kannst Du sie auch für Java FX portieren.



Nix würde ich jetzt mal nicht sagen

Examples of Swing conversion to HTML and AJAX

Die Frage ist, ob sich damit jemand auskennt und wie effektiv/funktionierend das Ganze ist.


----------



## MathiasBauer (19. Jun 2009)

AjaxSwing habe ich schon ausprobiert. Und es geht!!! Meine Java Swing Anwendung ist im Web!
Aber es sieht nicht so gut aus, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Der Support ist allerdings sehr gut. Ich habe dort im Forum sofort geholfen bekommen.
Ich glaube, dass das ganze mit einem Framework stabiler läuft und besser aussieht (hoffentlich).

[Edit]Eigentlich sieht meine Anwendung dann wie das Beispiel AjaxSwing Windows Theme aus.[/Edit]


----------

